# إستشارة بخصوص الطوب الأسمنتى



## amaksoud (21 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم و كل عام و انتم بخير


معلش أعذرونى لو كان الموضوع مش هنا مكانه......أنا أصلاً مهندس كمبيوتر بس الظروف وضعتنى فى مكان حالياً مش فى تخصصى بس مجبر أخاكم لا بطل

أنا حالياً شغال مع أحد أفراد عائلتى فى الإمارات فى مصنع طوب أسمنتى جديد

المشكلة اللى بتواجهنا حالياً أن الخلطة الموصى بها من الشركة المصنعة للماكينة بتعطى نتائج رائعة طبعاً بس على حساب التكلفة العالية جداً......الخلطة اللى موصيين بيها من الأخر بتخسرنا علشان تكلفة الطوبة أعلى من سعر السوق.

بعد البحث و التمحيص..... و القليل من الفتى توصلنا إلى خلطة أقل فى التكلفة بنتائج جيدة جداً من حيث الجودة و لكن ما زال السعر عالى و إن كان أصبح أقل من سعر السوق ولكن الربح تقريباً لا يتعدى ال 15 فلس و ده طبعاً قليل على أستثمار بحجم المصنع ده مع كمية الإنتاج المتاحة.

المهم مش هطول عليكم أنا سؤالى هل فيه حد هنا له خبرة فى مصانع الطوب الأسمنتى و يقدر يساعدنى فى موضوع الخلطة المناسبة للإنتاج.

لو فيه حد يقدر يساعدنى يبقى جزاه الله خيراً و ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناته.

شكراً.


----------

